# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Oneiroer's Dream Yoga Scroll

## oneiroer

Hi. I'll start the homework soon.

----------


## oneiroer

Basic Skills Lesson 1


Been working on this for a few days now. Today as I practiced I could only hear like 1 sound. Then as I mediated more I could hear more sounds like birds chirping and cars going by. I'll try to get it to where I can hear more. I'm kind of hard of hearing right now cause of ear wax in my ears, but I thought it was very cool when I heard more sounds than the constant one I heard at first.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Just wondering, would this meditation work with music? Like with different instruments playing? I kinda want to try this out with a band or two...  :smiley:

----------


## PKJacker

> Just wondering, would this meditation work with music? Like with different instruments playing? I kinda want to try this out with a band or two...



Yes it works with music. Basically any layered sound will work for the exercise.

----------


## oneiroer

Cool thank you PKJacker.

----------


## oneiroer

Just a question. I was meditating a little while ago. And I thought I saw a scene from my childhood. I have not remembered in a while. Was I entering a dream, or was I meditating deeply or something? Sorry if wrong place to ask. Thought that was cool anyway...  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

If you get relaxed in meditation you can see dream like imagery. It is not exactly dreaming, but can be fun or exciting on its own.

----------


## oneiroer

Awesome. Thank you sivason.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Started Lesson 1, version one today. I have a couple more days to go... I know I'm not suppose to report yet, but I feel I did a pretty good job on day one. I took a quick break while working to smoke a cigarette... Anyway, I got to the point where I could hear about 8 different sounds. From cars in the distance to a leaf on the ground moving, a rooster I think and even the air blowing by my ears...

I also tried it via music. I listened to a band called Shade Empire. I heard strings, rhythm and lead guitars, growling, drums, and maybe one other instrument but I always have a hard time hearing the bass in metal music...

Question, will these exercises help with hearing in lucid dreams eventually? I have had some lucid dreams before but have had trouble hearing anything that goes on except for like conversations with characters in the dream.

----------

